# Pork Candy



## driedstick (Dec 28, 2013)

Going to my Brothers house today for the family Christmas thing so I thought I would do some pork Candy with some Kielbasa someone gave us for Christmas one Cheddarwarst and one just smoked polish sausage, both were Hickory farms.













IMG_20131227_183028_743.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 28, 2013






Cheddar













IMG_20131227_183039_490.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 28, 2013


















IMG_20131227_183047_639.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 28, 2013


















IMG_20131227_183053_638.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 28, 2013






Wrapped in bacon, my brothers house is about 1 hr away or so, I will fill these when I get there with brown sugar and some of Jeffs rub and maybe cream cheese.

More pics to come later on if I don't start having too many silber and blue yum yums

I seen one pic last night with a piece of Japaleno in the cup part, wish I would have seen that earlier but I will try it next time


----------



## foamheart (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks/sounds great, bet the family will love 'em.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 28, 2013)

It's so amazing to see the creations here! Have fun! I bet you'll be a hit!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## driedstick (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry everyone no pics of the finished sample we had so much there these little guys never made it out of the fridge, Told my brother to keep them he is going to throw them in the oven I think. Sorry I will try to do better next time.

Happy New Year.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 30, 2013)

Too much to eat at Christmas? Say it ain't so! LOL........


----------

